
American Physical Society Meeting cancelled due to fears of Corona virus - ylem
https://twitter.com/APSphysics/status/1233950396093214720
======
ylem
Normally 12,000+ physicists from around the world meet to discuss topics
ranging from quantum computing to biophysics. The meeting was cancelled late
Saturday night, while short courses had started before the actual meeting (I
was lecturing at one). Was it the right call?

